# Residence Visa Medical Certificate ?



## ByronPSmith (Jun 24, 2017)

I am retired now and planning on moving to Portugal from the U.S.

I am getting together my papers to apply for the Residence Visa.

The one I am missing is the "Medical Certificate signed by a doctor from your country of origin stating that you are in good health and have no contagious diseases".

This would not be a problem except that I do not have health insurance in the US. Only foreign health coverage. It would be too costly for me to see a doctor here in the US and I don't know that they are used to giving patients a signed document of this type.

My question is: Can I get this medical exam and document from a doctor while in Portugal and would the authorities except it?


----------



## milanonyc (May 20, 2017)

Where are you quoting this requirement from? I have never heard of Portugal asking about health or contagious diseases.


----------



## ByronPSmith (Jun 24, 2017)

*link from site*

*6. Proof of Health & Insurance: A letter from a doctor stating that you are in good health and free from any communicable disease is required; if your Consultate doesn't request this with your Visa application, be assured that the SEF in Portugal will want it for your Residence Permit application. Regulations for the Schengen Visa state:*
"...applicants shall prove that they are in possession of adequate and valid travel medical insurance to cover any expenses which might arise in connection with repatriation for medical reasons, urgent medical attention and/or emergency hospital treatment or death, during their stay(s) on the territory of the Member States. The insurance shall be valid throughout the territory of the Member States and cover the entire period of the person's intended stay or transit. The minimum coverage shall be EUR 30,000" (per applicant)

link to the site: (would not let me post a link since I do not have 5 posts here yet) however it was under expatforum.com/expats


----------



## milanonyc (May 20, 2017)

I would trust the information provided directly by the embassy or consulate of Portugal as opposed to an article written by an unofficial source.


----------

